# websites?



## mzreyes (Apr 13, 2007)

Are there any other websites where freelance MUAs can "promote" themselves? Websites other than Myspace and OMP? TIA!!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 13, 2007)

What about Live Journal?


----------



## SerenityRaine (Apr 13, 2007)

entertainmentcareers.com
makeupartnetwork.net
mandy.com
craigslist.com
indieplace.com
fabjob.com
shoots.com
genart.org
local706.org
showroomaccess.com
behindthechair.com
musecube.com
wif.com
wedding related:
theknot.com
weddingchannel.com


hth


----------



## MisStarrlight (Apr 13, 2007)

also...
modelmayhem.com

Be careful about a lot of the free sites though...I've gotten some decent jobs off them, but most of the people I've come in contact with are not willing to pay you for your job-any more than tfp/tfcd.
And a ton of them (especially the models) are very unprofessional & show up late or don't show up at all...and I won't even talk about their modelling ability.

It's a good place to start-when you're looking to get experience/build up your book, but after a while, it's best to leave them alone or you will be a year out of school and still be fighting for images and real jobs other than weddings.


----------



## Jade M (Apr 13, 2007)

You could also register with The Powder Group - they produce a directory of MUAs. www.thepowdergroup.com and they also put on the NY Make Up Show and some interesting seminars/classes.


----------



## martygreene (Apr 13, 2007)

It also depends largely on who your target is. What kind of work do you want to get?


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 14, 2007)

well i'm not sure if i'd like to do bridal work.. maybe photoshoots? I'm not sure what else there is besides bridal and photoshoot work..


----------



## martygreene (Apr 15, 2007)

what type of photoshoots? your best bet is to contact any agencies in your area and let them know you're testing, and do the same with photographers in your area. Start taking test shoots and build your portfolio and then once you've got a solid book you can start marketing yourself to the agnecies and photographers/studios for paid gigs.


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 15, 2007)

thank you so much! I guess I should probably start building up my kit before anything else though huh?


----------



## martygreene (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes- your kit and training/education comes first. If that's where you are at, I suggest before you even start accepting test shoots that you take some seminars and try getting an assistant position with some established artists.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Apr 16, 2007)

You don't want to look unprofessional-even at your first shoot & even if it is just a test...bad news travels way faster than good & you don't want to shoot yourself in the foot before you even get in the door.


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 17, 2007)

oh goodness.. I think I have a lot of shopping to do.. lol!!


----------

